# My first attempt at hydro dipping



## romey (Apr 22, 2008)

I have wanted to start hydro dipping for a couple of years and I finally had the chance. I figured I would redo my Elite judge. Looking back on it I should have started with something a little easier lol. 
Here is the bow when I started 









This is the stripped riser









Here is after the base coat









And here is after me dipping it today. 









Ill clear coat it and put it back together in the next few day. This project was a lot of fun and I will do another after I powder coat my indoor bow. 

Romey


----------



## mhill (Jul 11, 2011)

Man that looks great!! i love the color


----------



## Hep (Jan 26, 2006)

Not bad :thumb:


----------



## sgtdww504 (Feb 19, 2012)

Looks good


----------



## bowtech2006 (Apr 1, 2006)

looks good!! wish i had some time to try and do that.


----------



## shinobi3 (Jun 20, 2009)

Awesome!


----------



## Chiro_Archer (Jun 6, 2011)

Lookin good! Nice job there


----------



## stillern (Feb 1, 2005)

Wow!

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## weedsnager (Jul 4, 2013)

Looks great


----------



## buckman2591 (Feb 6, 2011)

everyone's gotta start somewhere. great job


----------



## Alpha Burnt (Sep 12, 2005)

looks good to me, you buy a kit or something?


----------



## romey (Apr 22, 2008)

I traded for a kit on here. This is something I could see myself getting in to. I don't think my wife will like it, but I may be spending a lot of money on this stuff lol. Thanks for the kind words everyone. 

Romey


----------



## oldschoolcj5 (Jun 8, 2009)

looks great -especially for a first attempt. I have toyed with the idea of dipping something, but I am not sure I will start with a bow.


----------



## romey (Apr 22, 2008)

I probably shouldn't have started with a bow either, but I learned a lot and my next attempt should go much smoother.

Romey


----------



## dennisgrm (Sep 21, 2011)

Nice... I'd like to know whats involved?


----------



## romey (Apr 22, 2008)

dennisgrm said:


> Nice... I'd like to know whats involved?


The easiest way to understand the process is to just watch a video on Youtube. It is more difficult than it seems however.

Romey


----------



## Whitetailhntr (May 1, 2013)

Looks good!


----------



## orarcher (Jun 3, 2006)

Looks great !! Congrats


----------



## mdodraw29 (Apr 25, 2009)

Nice job


----------



## romey (Apr 22, 2008)

This isn't a very good picture but it is together. I'm waiting on a new riser coin and limb decals in the mail. 










Romey


----------



## b0w_bender (Apr 30, 2006)

Very nice, well done!


----------



## dsal (Dec 24, 2008)

Nice job


----------



## Pittstate23 (Dec 27, 2010)

You sparked my interest. I've been thinking about dipping my limbs for a while


----------



## brandonlw (Feb 23, 2011)

nice job !!!!!!!


----------



## moonshinexxx (Jun 7, 2013)

Good stuff!


----------



## lavazhole (Jul 30, 2005)

Wanna do my gt500 in asat?!?!


----------



## Triggins (Aug 30, 2012)

Nice work! I just did my first one a few months ago on my backup bow, just waiting to find the nerve to take down my shooter bow and do that one.. Very nicely done though, what pattern is that?


----------



## strikerII (Feb 1, 2004)

Very nice job, congratulations.


----------



## Thansen (Sep 23, 2009)

nice looks great


----------



## Step and a half (Oct 21, 2007)

Nice work.


----------



## romey (Apr 22, 2008)

It is Tru timber mc2 snow


----------



## romey (Apr 22, 2008)

lavazhole said:


> Wanna do my gt500 in asat?!?!


Lol I think I'll stick with doing my own stuff for a little while. 

Romey


----------



## slayer73 (Aug 19, 2008)

would a shotgun be easier or harder to do? I would like to re-dip my Benelli SBE but it would cost me 250 to have it sent in and done


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

That looks awesome ..


----------



## romey (Apr 22, 2008)

A shot gun would probably be easier. Just practice on something with a simple shape. 

Romey


----------



## Cadoll (Apr 18, 2013)

romey said:


> A shot gun would probably be easier. Just practice on something with a simple shape.
> 
> Romey



Here is a couple rifles my son did for me.


----------



## Cadoll (Apr 18, 2013)

Here is a couple more of my AR. In deer skull pattern.


----------



## AK&HIboy (Mar 6, 2008)

That AR is bad A!!


----------



## romey (Apr 22, 2008)

Those look great


----------



## Cadoll (Apr 18, 2013)

romey said:


> Those look great


Thanks, he has been doing it for about 8 mo. Now. Went to a 3 day school in Missouri. Just got his shop built a few months ago. He has been doing mostly firearms and racing equipment. It does take a lot of work to get set up right and figure out the learning curve. A lot of variables with the various prints. HDHydrographics if you want to see more.


----------



## 2wetdogs (Apr 15, 2013)

Romey nice work, about a month ago I did the side covers to my dirt bike they came out pretty good but it was kinda of stressful I can imagine a riser with all those air bubble pockets.
I still need to do the front and rear fenders and I guess the best tank I have that's big enough is the bathtub lol.


----------



## BlueBonnet (Aug 5, 2013)

Hydro dipping is neat stuff. My buddy does it and did my airboat prop for me. It's still holding strong after many hours of use and spinning about 600 mph and a couple bolts going thru the prop lol. Hes done a few gator skulls that turned out great. I have a few deer skulls and guns I'm going to have him do.


----------



## tjbeyer (Jun 23, 2011)

Looks good - I got into dipping also last year. I did a Mosin Nagant rifle of mine for the first project - Scope, bolt, everything in Asat pattern. I plan on doing my 10/22 bull barrel and reciever in it and leav my stock black - I also plan on doing my HD shotgun in it as well. Of course I have many other things to do before I get into it again. It is time consuming, but not bad - just got to take your time to get a good finish. I wasnt sure what my wife would think - but she wants me to do a skull pattern on her revolver and now my 6.5 yr old son wants me to do a skull pattern on his Rossi 20ga/22lr set. My brother and some of his friends want me to dip their turkey shotguns as well. Of course they are tight and dont want to buy the kits for their camo choice yet. Never the less, anyone wanting to get in to it, it is not that hard and it is fun.


----------



## stillern (Feb 1, 2005)

To all: on small stuff lime a stabilizer...is it a must that you strip it down to the aluminum or could you put a primer over it and dip from there?

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 4


----------



## darkclaw (Oct 1, 2013)

Awesome colour


----------



## darkclaw (Oct 1, 2013)

tjbeyer said:


> Looks good - I got into dipping also last year. I did a Mosin Nagant rifle of mine for the first project - Scope, bolt, everything in Asat pattern. I plan on doing my 10/22 bull barrel and reciever in it and leav my stock black - I also plan on doing my HD shotgun in it as well. Of course I have many other things to do before I get into it again. It is time consuming, but not bad - just got to take your time to get a good finish. I wasnt sure what my wife would think - but she wants me to do a skull pattern on her revolver and now my 6.5 yr old son wants me to do a skull pattern on his Rossi 20ga/22lr set. My brother and some of his friends want me to dip their turkey shotguns as well. Of course they are tight and dont want to buy the kits for their camo choice yet. Never the less, anyone wanting to get in to it, it is not that hard and it is fun.


 good job man getting your kid Into shooting early that's what my dad did with me and his dad with him


----------

